# What is the naughtiest thing your Chi has ever done?



## christopher (Jan 25, 2005)

Oscar hasn't really had chance to be too naughty as we have only been living together for 3 weeks. However if it is really cold and we go out for the toilet he just stands around like he doesn't need to go so we can get inside quickly.... then boom straight inside and piss on the floor!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget's only done a couple things that is naughty.
1. he started to go poop on the floor and not in his potty box.
2. he likes biting my ear and not let go... he just started this one. I have tried to stop him... I think that I finally got him to stop... well, atleast stop after I tell him.  

But I still love him....


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

You guys are keeping track? LOL :lol: 

My diary usually records it all. Kemo has done much!!!!!!! 

Bindi so far has jumped the bed :shock: that was heart attack moment and we had two of us on top of her (she is fast) and jumped from our arms-- caught mid air (another attack) -- I think she is obsessed with jumping cause she will just be on the floor and jumps straight up! JUMP AFTER JUMP! its quite funny actually :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget likes to jump too... he loves to jump up for his rope toy...


----------



## Rosa (Nov 17, 2004)

It sounds like Leo is really naughty, she has jumped off the bed, she is always biting ny nose, ears, lips and fingers, and she pooped in a chair....
-my chi is a monster :laughing6:


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

Gizmo's naughtiest thing is a daily thing. I get out of bed before my husband (and Gizmo) in the morning. I have to do all of that girly stuff.. hair, make-up, etc. Men are *so* lucky that they don't have to mess with this! So anyway, when it's time for my husband to get up, I say, "Babe, get up!". Gizmo peeks his head out from under the covers and growls at me because he doesn't want to get up yet! :laughing2: He's a brat, but I love him.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

My chi is never naughty..he is the most bestest sweetest dog in the whole chi-universe   

did anyone buy that? Seriously, Mikey is a demon, he does naughty things on a daily basis you name it and he has probably done it.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Where to start? Marcus is quite a character. He shreds any paper he can get his mouth on, he forgets he isn't suppose to chew on you and gets in trouble daily for that, he tries to jump out of peoples arms. The list goes on and on and on


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Stinky is a toilet paper eater...I've been sick for a week now..and I have the bad habit to keep all my nose blown paper together in one spot till is full and I need to dump them..well..Stinky knows this and sometimes he grabs one and runs away...there is no way we can catch him..he goes under the bed, inside the closet, in the kitchen..and through all of it he chews the damn thing...ew...everytime I collect his "paper poo" I hope he's learned the lesson....


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

> Stinky is a toliet paper eater




That is Echo and Scooby for you!! If I leave the bathroom door open they go in the trash and drag the paper out and shred it alllllll over the house. One day I went out and I guess some didn't shut the bathroom door and they ripped a WHOLE roll of toilet paper up and it was strung all over the living room, dining room and entry way. When I opened the door and saw that I almost dropped the groceries!!!!!!!!!!! Wasn't Funny, LOL


Now Echo has a very very bad habit, if you leave the dining room chair out and don't push them in, she climbs on the table and eats whatever is left on the plates or crumbs on the table! She is worse than a cat, but I love em no matter what!


----------



## Savaaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Sunny likes to run.. run fast and far and seldom comes back until hes good and ready. I cannot let him off a lead anytime. Its bad becouse we have 10 acres and he beelines for the road even with the house smack dab in the center of the land.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

this picture explains all. :roll:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

great pic Louis!
Poppy has had her moments but actually the naughtiest thing she ever did happened yesterday! My house keeper was eating her lunch and threw away the chicken bones in the trash. Poppy waited until she had left the room and then OPENED the door to the trash and stole the bones! Luckily, she was caught in the nick of time and didnt manage to eat or swallow a bone, that would have been a disaster! :roll:


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

Shakira is quite a naughty little girl!! One of the many cheeky things she does is STEAL AND DESTROY SOCKS!! She will find her way into the laundry basket and take a sock or two to chew holes in.(she has destroyed atleast 10 socks so far!) :x But how i can i get mad at such a beautiful face?! :lol:


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

yes they like to bite my socks of the laundry basket too. :roll:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

We went to get Chinese take out one night and there were no parking spaces available. So, since I knew it would just take me a second since I had phoned in my order ahead of time, I parked the car behind one of the other cars. Karl stayed in the car with Bosco and Lola. Well Bosco kept a sharp eye on me to make sure I stayed safe. Meanwhile, the owners of the car who I parked behind came out (of course the ONE car I park behind has to be the ONE car that needs out :roll So Karl gets out of the passenger seat and walks around our car to get in the driver seat to move the car. When he opens the driver seat Bosco hops out and makes a bee-line for the Chinese restraunt door - he was going to find me! He wouldn't listen to Karl or anything. Naughty Boy! :twisted: 

It was actually really sweet that he knew where I was and he was going straight for me but it was still extremely naughty!! 

Lola is still too young and innocent to be truly naughty.


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Naughty Dobbie...*

Dobbie's naughtiest (and funniest) was

He hates weekday mornings when I have to get up and go to work. About a month ago, I took my clothes out of the warm dryer, laid them out on the bed, and went to shower. When I came back, I noticed that they were WET! It was PEE! That little stinker had pee'd on them! 

Of course, I attributed human thoughts to him, "I'll fix it so Mommie can't go to work today." Thank goodness for other clean clothes.


----------



## Emurr (Oct 4, 2004)

Chew on shoes! Another pair bit the dust last night. I thought I had them where she couldn't reach but I was wrong. Oh well, I didn't like them anyway. I guess it is my fault because I gave her a pair of old shoes to chew on when I first got her so I guess she thinks any shoe is fair game.


----------



## christopher (Jan 25, 2005)

Kemo's mamma said:


> You guys are keeping track? LOL :lol:
> 
> My diary usually records it all. Kemo has done much!!!!!!!
> 
> Bindi so far has jumped the bed :shock: that was heart attack moment and we had two of us on top of her (she is fast) and jumped from our arms-- caught mid air (another attack) -- I think she is obsessed with jumping cause she will just be on the floor and jumps straight up! JUMP AFTER JUMP! its quite funny actually :lol:



Oscar jumps high in the air straight up too and I LOVE IT! soooo cool isn't it!!?


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I 'm afraid Auggie has to join the kleenex ( or any kind of paper ) crowd. One day I had just written a check and it blew off on the floor and Auggie was running around with it in his mouth :lol:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Auggies Mom said:


> I 'm afraid Auggie has to join the kleenex ( or any kind of paper ) crowd. One day I had just written a check and it blew off on the floor and Auggie was running around with it in his mouth :lol:


  LOL, wished i've seen that...must have looked hilarious!!


----------



## blobby (Jan 25, 2005)

*naughty chis*

Well obviously having 6 the list is endless but the smooths are definitely naughtier than the long coat girls.
1. Shred every piece of tissue they can find, any wrappers etc they take it all to their little baskets and bury it and roll on it.
2. Taking all the laundry they can get and taking it to their laires and chewing it until soggy!!
3. Leaping up and biting me full on the nose!!!!
4. Peeing wherever they possibly can, especially on my kitchen broom for some reason!!!
5.Pulling any rubbish out of the bins and shredding it up and dragging it all over the h ouse.
The list is endless but would not be without any of them!! Everyday they make us crack up laughing in one way or another and that has to be the best therapy anyone can have  :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Alright, my 2 are quite the naughty boys, but the naughtiest thing Mr. Peepers has done is tear up my couch cushions :evil: . I keep them covered now so he can't anymore. :roll: 

Now Buster, the naughtiest thing he has done is peeing on my bf's stuff! His hat, his coat and I caught him peeing on his shoe, that he was still wearing! :lol:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

The naughtiest thing that my Molly has ever done is probaly how she'll be sitting on my lap, nice and quietly and then out of nowhere she'll turn around and jump up and nip my nose! It doesn't hurt or anything but it's really funny. So far that's the naughtiest thing that she's done.
But I love her sooooooooo much!


----------



## chichi (Aug 4, 2004)

Cookie's loves to shred toilet paper 
and then i gave him a puggy doll for him to sleep with and he chew it until the inside is out everywhere in the house :evil: 

whenever you leave him in the living room alone for 2/3 hours he will start biting all of your small little dolls (*sigh*) i am stressed out whenever he did this because when i return home all of my dolls (the dog where you get from mcdonald) are scattered on the floor


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Lady has to get the naughty award she grabs clothes out of bedroom and drags it in laundry room. gets a little nippy with Daytona and 
Sturgis. And Daytona and Sturgis cant have their own cookies, greenies or blankie even though she has her own. she will stand by them and look at me and whine cause she wants it all. Shes my problem child lol. And i still cant get her to walk on leash! Now who is trying to show dominance in this household?


----------



## luvmychis (Jan 20, 2005)

Isabella likes to run behind my daughter's jacks and constantly takes bites at any leg she can reach. The jacks get so annoyed but that doesn't stop her she keeps up with them and continues to aggravate.
Little Innocent Looking Stuart likes stay in his safe zone (on his cushion) but when Isabella finally wants to bless him with her presence he grabs hold of her leg as if it is chew bone and doesn't want to let go....lol I guess that is what you call pay backs!


----------



## Dee (Nov 11, 2004)

Chico's worst thing is not coming when I call him. He doesn't run away, he's just too busy investigating to listen to anyone. When you walk toward him, it's a big game and off he goes...catch me! Little bugger is fast, too! So now he doesn't go outside without a leash. We live on 3 acres and although he hasn't made it to the road, I'm afraid he will.

Another thing he does is chew on us. When he was real little, hubby started dangling his hand over the arm of the chair into Chico's bed, letting him chew his fingers. It was cute, then. Now he thinks your hands are to chew on. At least he isn't chewing shoes and socks!

He doesn't tear up toilet paper but he steels the empty rolls out of the trash and takes them under the bed. Lord knows what it looks like under there...I'm afraid to look!

All in all he's a sweetie. He doesn't destroy anything, doesn't climb and he finally ourgrew jumping out of our arms. He's perfectly paper trained (knock on wood) and is getting good about letting me know when he needs to go outside.


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

Latest NAUGHTY act by Shakira.. She dug a hole under the fence to the veggie patch and ripped the cucumber plant to pieces! (what dog likes to eat cucumbers?!? :scratch: ) NAUGHTY!!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

my dogs lovem and all other veggies :lol:


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

janiebabes said:


> my dogs lovem and all other veggies :lol:


How cute! i thought Shakira was just wierd!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*peed all over me*

last night, viper was sleeping on my shoulder, and he just peed me onder :shock: i thought i was losing it........but who can blame a baby 8)


----------

